# Is there anything I can do with my broken cymbals?



## bostjan (Apr 13, 2020)

Title says it all. Give me your recommendations, no matter how crazy.


----------



## Scordare (Apr 13, 2020)

I have a guitar pick made from an old cymbal..received it as a gift.


----------



## budda (Apr 13, 2020)

Does any company or store still take in broken cymbals and give you some credit towards a new one?


----------



## iamaom (Apr 13, 2020)

Extreme Frisbee.


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 14, 2020)

Here's an idea..


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 14, 2020)

Clocks or lights are cool. 

https://www.leonardocriolani.com/mc-cymbals.html


----------



## bostjan (Apr 14, 2020)

budda said:


> Does any company or store still take in broken cymbals and give you some credit towards a new one?


Not the store nearest to me. Maybe GC will, but they are over an hour away... 


iamaom said:


> Extreme Frisbee.


Sounds like it'd be all fun and games.... until someone gets decapitated. 


Merrekof said:


> Here's an idea..



Love Igorrr, but I'm not sure what they ended up doing with the cymbal after that.
Also, starting around 4:20 in the video, the riff sounds *exactly* like part of an Estradasphere song from almost 20 years ago. Not that Igorrr doesn't deserve the attention, but it sort of grinds my gears that Estradasphere was doing exactly the same things two decades before and no one gave two shits, plus they were doing the same arrangements live... anyway....


----------



## TedEH (Apr 14, 2020)

Make a trash stack: Every time a cymbal breaks, stick it on the same stand with the rest of the broken ones for an awesome trashy effect cymbal. Sometimes sounds better than purpose-made "trash" cymbals IMO.


----------



## odibrom (Apr 14, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Not the store nearest to me. Maybe GC will, but they are over an hour away...
> 
> Sounds like it'd be all fun and games.... until someone gets decapitated.
> 
> ...



The cymbal can be seen at the the drummer's right at minute 3:44, over the right floor tom...

As far as the original question goes, how about a special FX cymbal? and guitar picks with the leftovers?


----------



## Ebony (Apr 14, 2020)

You could chop them up into small pieces (triangles or squares maybe?) and make a wind chime. Trim the sharp corners, give them a nice polish, remove the logos. If it is too loud to hang outside it will still look beautiful as an indoor decorative piece.


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 14, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Not the store nearest to me. Maybe GC will, but they are over an hour away...
> 
> Sounds like it'd be all fun and games.... until someone gets decapitated.
> 
> ...


I often see this stuff but once you hear where that piece is, you'll hear it everytime. Same with a Kazoo flute in the song "Bububu bad buys" by Solefald.

And about that "..they were doing this and that for years.."
Sure, you are right. I feel like nothing is really original anymore and everything has been done before at some point somewhere.

If you listen at Laibach in the 80's and 90's, you'll hear where Rammstein got their ideas. 

The radio station I listen to at work once played a song collab by Triggerfinger and a hiphop group. (I forgot the name)
People were saying how cool it was to have "raw guitar music combined with rap music" and that they never heard that before....I grew up with nu-metal, that collab wasn't at all original to my ears.

Marketing and releasing music at the right time is also important. Igorrr is good with social media and it works!


----------



## bostjan (Apr 14, 2020)

Merrekof said:


> I often see this stuff but once you hear where that piece is, you'll hear it everytime. Same with a Kazoo flute in the song "Bububu bad buys" by Solefald.
> 
> And about that "..they were doing this and that for years.."
> Sure, you are right. I feel like nothing is really original anymore and everything has been done before at some point somewhere.
> ...



Haha, I'm a fan of Laibach, too. But, ok...

So, yeah, the first time I heard Igorrr, I thought, "oh cool, somebody else doing something along the lines of Estradasphere," not "rip-off!" And, yeah, honestly, I want to hear more bands like that. Vladimir Bozar in Ze Sheraf Orkestrar is really super-cool, too. But what I'm referencing is different. Not "hey this is the same style as that," but rather "hey that is the exact same riff on the exact same instrument in the same context as that other old song." To me, that's potentially crossing the line. Not that I'm accusing Igorrr of anything like intentional plagiarism, since, for all I know, he also likes Estradasphere and didn't recognize the riff. It happens. Quite possible Estradasphere and Igorrr both subconsciously ripped it from the same source. I guess there are two points:

1. The saxophone riff at 4:20-ish in the video is almost exactly like a saxophone riff in an Estradasphere song. I think I recall which song, but I'll have to go listen to make sure I'm not wrong. I find that interesting.

2. I'm not trying to shit on Igorrr. Sorry I came off that way. I love Igorrr. I bought Savage Sinusoid when it came out years ago. Even then, no one gave two shits about Igorrr outside of snobs of weird music. Now that the project has a weird music video that is aggressively promoted on youtube, suddenly everyone is mentioning Igorrr over and over. I've seen two facebook posts and three youtube comments about them in the last 24 hours. Great! I just want to take this opportunity to say that there are also other awesome artists in the same genre: Estradasphere, Vladimir Bozar in ze Sheraf Orkestrar, Secret Chiefs 3, etc. - and they are all great!

I mean, with nümetal, there were bands (plural) who made it in the mainstream: Korn, Limp Bizkit, Linkin Park, Powerman 5000, Static X, etc. etc. etc... With whatever Igorrr does (circus-influenced electronic-laced experimental klesmer-core?), there are zero bands with any mainstream appeal. If someone came along and said _insert_generic_five_year_old_nümetal_band_here_ was doing something genius and unprecedented (not that you said this about Igorrr, but plenty of others are, right now), I would take that opportunity to mention how Korn was doing the same style of music in 1994.


----------



## Merrekof (Apr 14, 2020)

bostjan said:


> Haha, I'm a fan of Laibach, too. But, ok...
> 
> So, yeah, the first time I heard Igorrr, I thought, "oh cool, somebody else doing something along the lines of Estradasphere," not "rip-off!" And, yeah, honestly, I want to hear more bands like that. Vladimir Bozar in Ze Sheraf Orkestrar is really super-cool, too. But what I'm referencing is different. Not "hey this is the same style as that," but rather "hey that is the exact same riff on the exact same instrument in the same context as that other old song." To me, that's potentially crossing the line. Not that I'm accusing Igorrr of anything like intentional plagiarism, since, for all I know, he also likes Estradasphere and didn't recognize the riff. It happens. Quite possible Estradasphere and Igorrr both subconsciously ripped it from the same source. I guess there are two points:
> 
> ...


I was never butthurt about anything you posted. 
Since you mentioned circus-influenced, I'd like to add some other avant-garde bands like Le Grand Guignol and Unexpect. Both use similar elements, without electro though.

And yeah, the last few singles really made Igorrr a lot more popular. I blame marketing, a good song without marketing isn't heard by anyone.


----------



## dr_game0ver (Apr 15, 2020)

If it makes a sound, it ain't broken!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 15, 2020)

make a flanged mace for home defence 
melt it down and cast something?
idk


----------



## Winspear (Apr 19, 2020)

Every cymbal on a kit should be a trash stack anyway.


----------



## Solodini (Apr 21, 2020)

One of those weird spiral cymbals, or a cup chime. Or another in favour of trashy stuff. More splashes is always good, too.


----------



## c7spheres (Apr 21, 2020)

You could make a sundial, a door bell, a bird feeder, a toilet seat lid, or just attach them to the back of your car and drag them around with a sign on your window that says "just married".


----------



## Necky379 (May 5, 2020)

You can remove the crack too before it gets worse, then stack.


----------



## bostjan (May 5, 2020)

Necky379 said:


> You can remove the crack too before it gets worse, then stack.


How do you remove the crack?


----------



## TedEH (May 5, 2020)

I've heard of people drilling or cutting the piece out. You'd have to do something to finish the new edge I'd imagine though, otherwise you end up with a new crack. I don't know the process.


----------



## spudmunkey (May 5, 2020)

With wood, you can drill a hole in the end of the crack, to help keep the crack from spreading further. Does that work with metal? i imagine it would, if the crack is just around the perimeter, like within the first few of the concentric rings.


----------



## Necky379 (May 5, 2020)

Yes you can drill it, IMO cutting and or filing is a better option. Just use a Dremel it works fine. Cut around the crack and file the edges smooth.


----------



## High Plains Drifter (May 6, 2020)

If you're wanting to salvage it then that's one thing but if you just want to re-purpose it as a conversation starter piece... find a cheap frame at Hobby Lobby or a garage sale. Then experiment around on some paper with some cool autographs... the more ridiculous the better ( Judge Judy, Bill Gates, John Lennon, Warren Buffett, Oprah, etc). Once you have "their" signature perfected then lay it down on the cymbal piece with a Sharpie. Frame it up and voila! Make up any story you want and see how long you can BS your guests. 

Just imagine their amazement when you tell them that Bill Gates was in a punk band in college where he tore up his drum kit and started throwing pieces at the crowd. Later that night he and you were sparking up a doobie in the alley and you asked him to sign it. The possibilities are obviously endless.


----------



## Necky379 (May 6, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> If you're wanting to salvage it then that's one thing but if you just want to re-purpose it as a conversation starter piece... find a cheap frame at Hobby Lobby or a garage sale. Then experiment around on some paper with some cool autographs... the more ridiculous the better ( Judge Judy, Bill Gates, John Lennon, Warren Buffett, Oprah, etc). Once you have "their" signature perfected then lay it down on the cymbal piece with a Sharpie. Frame it up and voila! Make up any story you want and see how long you can BS your guests.
> 
> Just imagine their amazement when you tell them that Bill Gates was in a punk band in college where he tore up his drum kit and started throwing pieces at the crowd. Later that night he and you were sparking up a doobie in the alley and you asked him to sign it. The possibilities are obviously endless.





Yeahhhh.....fuck my advice, that is hilarious. I want to bust a cymbal now just to hang up a Jeff Goldblum, Winston Churchill, Babe Ruth, Ricky Bobby, Joe Camel, Jesus of Nebraska, Richard Crafts, Jack Daniels, Mel Gibson signed Sabian Metal X conversation starter.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (May 6, 2020)

Let's see a pic of it, full cymbal pic, then a closeup of the break point. I have some idea's, but I want to see first.


----------



## bostjan (May 6, 2020)

High Plains Drifter said:


> If you're wanting to salvage it then that's one thing but if you just want to re-purpose it as a conversation starter piece... find a cheap frame at Hobby Lobby or a garage sale. Then experiment around on some paper with some cool autographs... the more ridiculous the better ( Judge Judy, Bill Gates, John Lennon, Warren Buffett, Oprah, etc). Once you have "their" signature perfected then lay it down on the cymbal piece with a Sharpie. Frame it up and voila! Make up any story you want and see how long you can BS your guests.
> 
> Just imagine their amazement when you tell them that Bill Gates was in a punk band in college where he tore up his drum kit and started throwing pieces at the crowd. Later that night he and you were sparking up a doobie in the alley and you asked him to sign it. The possibilities are obviously endless.



Brilliant. I will soon officially have been in a band with Nikola Tesla, Isaac Newton, and Alexander the Great!



TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Let's see a pic of it, full cymbal pic, then a closeup of the break point. I have some idea's, but I want to see first.



I can throw a photo up tonight, but I am working long hours (ironically during a pandemic with stay at home orders, but, before you get jealous, I'm on salary, so I benefit very little from it monetarily), so I will likely forget by the time I have a chance.


----------



## cip 123 (May 8, 2020)

Check out Baard's cymbals here, you'll see lots of different holes and cutouts. I know one of my drummer friends will take a dremel (With a cutting or sanding bit) and cut out cracked parts of his cymbals.


----------



## TedEH (May 8, 2020)

It's worth looking up Baard's videos anyway, just because they're great.


----------

